# هل يوجد دورات معتمده او تحضير ماجستير فى مجال انظمة التيار الخفيف ؟



## hussein6600 (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا كان ليا سوال واستفسار واتمنى انى الاقى المساعده عندكم

انا كنت بسال على هل يوجد دورات معتمدة او تحضير رسائل مجاستير فى مجال التيار الخفيف مثل الصوتيات انذار الحريق كاميرات المراقبة وغيرها ....
وهل لو كان يوجد سوف تكون طريقه بحثها ازاى هل يوجد كا تطوير فى المجال ولا ايه ؟
انا اسف لو كنت طولت عليكم
شكرا


----------

